# SVN and Apache



## balanga (Jun 13, 2016)

Can I set up SVN to be configured and maintained via Apache?

I'm interested in setting up some version control for various projects and have this vague notion that I can check modules in and out via Apache...

Does anyone have any links for setting this up?


----------



## balanga (Jun 14, 2016)

I've come across this guide:-

http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.0/ch06s04.html

It is for Linux rather than FreeBSD, but it may well suffice...


----------



## balanga (Jun 14, 2016)

I was suprised that I needed to install mod_dav_svn as a PKG. Guess I need  to add an entry for it in httpd.conf... or maybe I should create a seperate subversion.conf in the Includes diectory


----------



## Oko (Jun 15, 2016)

balanga said:


> Can I set up SVN to be configured and maintained via Apache?


No! You should start by reading

http://svnbook.red-bean.com/


----------

